# Adult ear infection



## Coco

I think I have an ear infection. Pain in and around the ear, and watery discharge. 

I could not sleep so I took 3 advils and it is helping with the pain.

What can I do to clear it up without going to the Dr for a antibiotic ?

THanks


----------



## mekasmom

There are different types of ear infections-- bacterial and fungal. And there are either inner ear infections behind the ear drum and then ear infections in the canal itself before the drum. You have to have an idea of what kind of infection you have to choose what to do for it.

In fungal infections, rubbing alcohol will actually kill off the fungus. This is what happens when you get water in the ear that grows yeast. Swimmer's ear is a canal infection of yeast. And rubbing alcohol in the ear canal will kill it. It burns, but it does work. I always just lay on the couch and pour a capful of the stuff in for that. That works if the ear drum isn't broken. As long as the ear isn't draining, the ear drum isn't broken.

Inner ear infections caused by backed up mucous, swelling and inflammation, and bacteria are treated with antibiotics. Some people use colloidal silver. The ear drum will break in these infections if you let them go long enough.

And sometimes ear pain isn't from the ear, but rather from a tooth.

The best course of action is to see your doctor to be evaluated as to which type of infection you have in which part of the ear though.


----------



## Coco

OK I will try the alcohol first, if it dosen't work I will go see the dr.

Thank you


----------



## oldasrocks

I get ear infection every year in the cold. I pour hydrogen peroxide in my ears and let it boil them out. Have done this for years.


----------



## ninny

oldasrocks said:


> I get ear infection every year in the cold. I pour hydrogen peroxide in my ears and let it boil them out. Have done this for years.


Second this. My sister, a nurse for 40 yrs., suggested this when I had an ear infection. Worked for me.

.


----------



## SquashNut

I have used the hydrigen peroxide and it seems to get worse.
a few drops of warmed olive oil has done it for me.


----------



## Sarah J

Lemon juice and garlic oil drops in the ear (AGAIN - this is if the ear canal is still intact!) can also help. Garlic takes care of bacteria and fungus, and the lemon juice helps with the pain. I second the colloidal silver, too, but not at the same time as the oil/juice - perhaps an hour or two in between. And remember, if it doesn't clear up, don't wait too long to see a doctor. We don't want you to LOSE the hearing in that ear for waiting too long (my sister's mother-in-law did that)!


----------



## Coco

well I went to urgent care and the doc gave me amoxicillin and neo poly HC ear drops.

I have been taking them since Thursday afternoon, and it is not getting better, in fact the pain is worse. 

will be heading in again today to get somthing stronger. I never had this before in my life. it is very painfull, and now my bottom jaw is hurting.


----------



## Cheri in NY

Using a heating at night gives much relief...as the pain gets worse when lying down. I didn't have ear infections or fluid in the ear until well into my 40's. Something else that helps me is taking 2 Benedryl at bedtime for several nights in a row. My dr. approves this as it helps to dry the ear if the cause is from allergies. I can't take Benedryl during the day.


----------



## Coco

well they gave me a scrip for vicoden, and it's not working 100%. They took a culture as they think it's mersa. 

I know need to wait untill Monday for results and hopefully a antibiotic that will work. 

The doc coudn't tell if the ear drum ruptured as she couldn't see in my ear at all.

This is the worst pain I ever had in my life.


----------



## mekasmom

I've never heard of an ear infection from MRSA. That is tragic. Was it inner ear or just in the canal?
Does your head hurt? If you start getting headaches and fever, I would go to the ER. Mastoiditis is a serious infection that leads to the brain becoming infected. It can come from untreated ear infections, and it is deadly. That is why you don't mess with inner ear infections too long without seeing a doctor.

I hope it is only a canal infection, and that you feel better soon.


----------



## Coco

I have just started to feel better some what. The doc called Monday late afternoon and it's mrsa, aparently you can get an infection anywere from it. They put me on ofloxacin ear drops. The cost is $240 for 10 days. No insurance.

I get to see a ent doc on friday. I still can't hear a darn thing out of my left ear, but the pain has eased and I can just use the otc meds for pain.


----------



## allisonhome

OHHH. Glad the pain is gone. Medicine really costs too much.


----------



## mekasmom

I'm glad you are doing better. How long will you have to take antibiotics total? MRSA infections are sometimes treated for months and months to kill off the infection.


----------



## jamala

My 16 year old had this last year and my big ole 16 year old who is 6'2" and 280 lbs was on the floor with the pain. He was on pain meds and those drops for a week. All the ent did was "suction" his ear with a tiny little straw thing. We had to visit the ent once a week for 2 weeks and then back after 2 weeks to make sure it was clear.


----------

